# First Low Tech Planted Tank - 36G Bow Front - Journal



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

For some reason, I decided to get an aquarium. Most likely because I like fish and thought that having schooling fish would help reduce stress.

Here's what I have purchased so far to get started:
Aqueon 36G Bow Front Ensemble
AquaClear Power Filter 70
Eheim 150W Heater
Aqueon or Python Water Changer (25ft)
API Tap Water Conditioner
API Water Test Kit
Thermometer
Flourite Black Substrate (7kg) x3
Aquarium White Sand (5lb)
Background
Flourish Excel
Decorations
Tweezers
Net
Pre-Filter
Root Tab Fertilizer
Lighting Timer


Plants to be purchased:
Dwarf Sagittaria Subulata (Carpet)
Vallisneria Americana 'Asiatica' (Back)
Ludwigia Red Hybrid (Mid)
Lindernia Rotundifolia sp Variegated (Mid)
Amazon Sword (Mid)

Livestock to be purchased (open to suggestions):
1x Siamese Algae Eater (maybe more?)
8x Glow Light Tetras
6x Zebra Danios
Shrimp (Not sure how many yet)

So far I have unboxed the aquarium, wiped it clean, and taped the black background on. I have also put the filter in place without the inserts so far. I'm still waiting for an extra bag of substrate, but it should be arriving on Thursday after which I will rinse it and start preparing the tank for plants!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you going with the stock light? IMO, it won't support the plants you listed, except maybe the vals.

You might also want to consider putting a thin layer of soil at the bottom of the tank, under the flourite.

There's also no need to rinse the flourite. You will have muddy water for a few days, but it will clear up on its own.


----------



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the tips!

Yea, I was planning on sticking with the stock light. It's a 24" T8 17W full spectrum. Any suggestions if I am to upgrade?


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Puissance said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For some reason, I decided to get an aquarium. Most likely because I like fish and thought that having schooling fish would help reduce stress.
> 
> ...


I used fluorite under my black gravel, and I did rinse mine out as it said to do so on the instructions. There was a lot of dust when I did and I'm glad I did , my filters could have gotten plugged up or damaged , and less of a messy tank.

I would check out the lighting as well for your plant selection, or what is the lighting anyways?
The tank looks good by the way!

Clem


----------



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

I've rinsed the flourite and the white sand and it looked like the flourite was much more cloudier than the sand. I've placed some more flourite at the sides since my lights are only 24" long while the tank is 30" long, so it'll get the plants closer to the light.

I bought a polyresin ornament because it was on sale and I didn't want to boil any driftwood. As suggested, I will be upgrading my lighting to a 20w LED strip (Sanrise Aqua Classic), which should get me better lighting. It has 39 blue 460nm LED's mixed with 30 white LED's and a few red and green LED's, so the blues should penetrate water better, but at the same time, I'm not sure if it'll promote algae growth, so we'll see. It was cheaper than all the other options like the finnex planted+ and the current satellite plus. I will keep this journal updated with its performance on the plants. I hope to get it before the weekend, so I can start stocking the tank with plants soon.


----------

